# My New Seamaster 300



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

At the begining of January, I lost my mind and bought a Seamaster 300. I have wanted one for years but always thought they were out of my league. I couldn't stand it anymore and started looking. I was open to either one made from new/NOS parts or one that was basically original. In the end it worked out that I ended up with vintage.

When I got my hands on it, the timekeeping was quite poor, and I made it worse by trying to make it better.  James did me a large favour and took it too his watchmaker, who serviced and repaired it as well as verifying it's overall originality.

It has a cal. 552 movement with a 24 series serial number. It is a 165.024 case. The caseback engraving is well worn but still there. The bidirectional bezel insert is cracked but still intact. It has a non-screw down crown (which I prefer). It has it's share of scratches and scuffs but they don't really detract from the look of the watch. On my tiny wrist, it sits better than my Seamaster GMT does, even though they are pretty much the same size.





































Overall I am quite pleased, and the Seamaster 300 is now my daily wear watch.

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William I wondered whose watch it was when James posted a picture it a few days ago  congratulations it looks like a good one and nice to know it is authentic as it is a bit of a minefield with old SM300s :yes:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yep. And it actually looks better on a dark brown leather pulling out the colors of the lume and bezel. But don't tell him I actually wore it about the house for half a day.

While it was left cosmetically piece was restored mechanically (CTR Service) complete technical restoration. Balance wheel assembly complete, couple jewels, stem, detent, other thing, beat set to specs and timed in 5 positions which will for sure change somewhat. My guy did not make a thing as we do favors back and forth many time over, just the wholesale on the parts.

I did get to see the new Rolex booth. Was asked how much I thought it cost, my guess maybe 6K, owner said he wished and was 200K.

Opened the back on a couple of Tag. Did not see any Japan movements nor Selitta.

Had my piece checked, the beat and minor inspection

Was the usual outing


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Overall I am quite pleased, and the Seamaster 300 is now my daily wear watch.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Right on William!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool as! I have to say Im loving these more and more... Ive had several and recently had 3 at the same time. I wear them a lot and they are so classic yet modern. They ***sed all over the 5513/1680 back in the day to be honest, and represent a real bargain compared to those models. I love my old one, but really like the watchco versions, basically an all new vintage omega you can wear and the repair, cant be bad!

Wear it well William!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to add the movement is as brand new not a spot and still bright rose. At one point the 500 series balance and hairspring were not to be found. Omega seems to have either released some more or manufactured some more. Story from my guy is they want to weed out the poorer movements and lesser watches while keeping the higher ones like these 24j going. The wholesaler for Omega parts seemed to confirm this. Not that I would ever say a 40's to 60's piece, 70's or whatever of any variety is a lesser piece they are still superior, kind of like cougars lol, god bless those 40's bumpers though 

.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Lovely example of a classic watch you've got yourself there WIlliam, wear it with pride, I know I would.

I've had Stu's Watchco SM300 for a few months now (guess he'll want it back one day) and have to say there's just something intrinsically 'right' about them. It has that X factor that mere words can't possibly capture. I'd love to get one myself but alas funds are low at the mo and I've got a couple in for servicing too.

I have to say in general I'm appreciating Omegas offerings from the 60's more and more.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. The Seamaster 300 is one of those watches that seems to look good from any angle. For years now, every time I saw a picture of one of these I've wanted one. Two years ago I purchased the Seaamaster GMT as a substitute for one of these, but finally I had to have the real thing.

James, I was trying some straps but gave up when I remembered how badly leather straps end up smelling while I'm working in the summer.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

That's lovely. Still think the SM300 is the best of the best as far as Omega is concerned (used to be my grail until I found out about the speedsonics).

Now if only it took a battery...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

William... get a mesh.... sorted!


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that looks a nice solid watch.

Are they heavy to wear or not that noticeable?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Lovely.

Not really into vintage, but a Seamaster 300 has been on my (far too long) wanted list for ages.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JonW said:


> William... get a mesh.... sorted!


I've thought about that. I'd really like to see one on my wrist before I commit, I've had enough leather straps that didn't work out the way I'd hoped.  I'd be happy to get an 1171, if I can find one at a sensible price.

The franken-bracelet I'm using right now is sort of 1171ish. :shocking:










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Technium said:


> Are they heavy to wear or not that noticeable?


They don't seem overly heavy. They are about the same diameter as a Bond Seamaster, but the case seems a bit trimmer.

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > William... get a mesh.... sorted!
> ...


Ive never been an 1171 fan, its rattly and cheap feeling. Its a shame you dont live closer...

I dont actually have a photo of mine on mesh, but heres the Omega SMP quartz on mesh:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

franken bracelet will eventually lead to building a franken watch as it drops and bounces 6 times off cement curb & road


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hear you go William, pic nicked from the interweb










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James said:


> franken bracelet will eventually lead to building a franken watch as it drops and bounces 6 times off cement curb & road


James, don't count franken bracelet out yet.:lol: The folded links in the Seiko bracelet aren't that much worse than the folded links in the Omega. I would say the snap lock on the Asian hinge I used is actually a bit better than the one in the "A" style Omega clasp.

Does anyone know if the modern solid link Speedmaster Pro bracelet is directly compatible with the 70's Speedmaster Pro lugs?

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

William, I know the modern sm300m rubber straps dont fit the vintage sm300 case if thats any help... same lug width but the SB is further from the case edge etc


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Jon, I know the Seamaster Pro (Bond) type does not fit the the SM300, I tried. The old Speedmaster Pro (late 60's-70"s) bracelet is interchangeable with the SM300, which makes me wonder about the new solid link Moonwatch bracelets. The real reason I ask is because I've decided I want a bracelet that tapers.

Well, in the time it took me to write this reply, I found out that the new Speedy Pro bracelets are listed to fit the 145.0022 cases. That provides another option, albeit an expensive one.









Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh ok... if the modern Pro bracelets fit the 145.022 then they will do what you want... the 145.022 went from 68ish to the 90's ISTR.


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Lovely watch you have, not to sure about the mesh bracelet though ?looks a bit dressy

for the style of watch,just an opinion :thumbsup:


----------

